
Do you have the Learners Syndrome? - baus
https://hackernoon.com/do-you-have-the-learners-syndrome-169c8158ec16
======
dalfonso
>> _Sure, you can learn new technologies but spend one hour a day or less on
them. Make sure it’s a hobby and not an addiction_

This. I don't think "the Learners Syndrome" is necessarily a bad thing.

My process is usually something along the lines of

-See articles or mentions of some new technology on HN,Reddit,etc.

-Spend a half hour to understand what it's for, what's new about it, what are the pros/cons either via videos or articles.

-If it looks super interesting, work on their tutorial or some intro throwaway project (to do lists being a good example that the author mentions). For me this is very rare. These should take at least an hour and can take multiple hours

-File that technology away and then know that it exists. Usually something like, "Okay, [new technology] exists for solving [X] problem, the next time I need to solve [X] problem, don't forget to evaluate [new technology] as an option."

~~~
mikestew
And with this comment, nothing more need be said on the topic. I don't need to
intimately know how most stuff works, I need only know of it's existence and
why I might want to use it. If I do need to use it, I can learn about it then.

------
colanderman
Of course, the hacker ecosystem would be out-of-balance without Learners to
play Fraggles to CADTs' [1] Doozers. [2]

[1] [https://www.jwz.org/doc/cadt.html](https://www.jwz.org/doc/cadt.html)

[2]
[http://muppet.wikia.com/wiki/Doozers](http://muppet.wikia.com/wiki/Doozers)

